# First Impressions of the new Ashtons



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

With the passing of Bill Taylor, there has been a lot of speculation about how high his student (Jimmy Craig) would hold the Ashton standard on the metaphorical field of battle, and (sure) I was one of them. I just got a chance to crawl inside and out of a couple of dozen, and while I would expect any report coming from a continuing retailer of the Ashton pipe to be viewed with at least a semi-jaundiced eye, I am both highly impressed and delighted.

Some new series have appeared; the Claret (pronounced "KLARR-?t") which features a deep burgundy, dual stain sandblast and the Pebble Cut which makes use of distinctly non-random rustication to imitate (and imitate damned well) tree bark. The quality of grain that I am seeing in the sandblasted pieces lives up to what Bill had coaxed out for decades and the drilling is spooky-good. I just passed a pipe cleaner through an oom-paul and the cleaner met with no resistance, something a tad rare in Bill's full bent models.

The ultimate test, of course, is the smoke and I haven't had the opportunity to run a bowl through one of Mr. Craig's Ashton pipes yet. Though this is about as preliminary as it gets, I am feeling downright sanguine about the next generation Ashton briar.

Best,

Bear


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I've heard that they are better pipes than the ones Bill Taylor made in his latter years as he was dealing with sight and health problems. I have one that is about ten years old that kind of leans to one side, isn't quite symmetrical and has an obvious saw mark about 5/8" long that wasn't sanded out where the bowl and shank come together. His eyesight must have been getting pretty bad. Smoking it absolutely drives me nuts, no disrespect intended.


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

...and absolutely none taken. Just about every one of Jimmy's pipes that I am going through would have pleasantly stunned the hell out of me, if I had seen it a year ago.



Mad Hatter said:


> I've heard that they are better pipes than the ones Bill Taylor made in his latter years as he was dealing with sight and health problems. I have one that is about ten years old that kind of leans to one side, isn't quite symmetrical and has an obvious saw mark about 5/8" long that wasn't sanded out where the bowl and shank come together. His eyesight must have been getting pretty bad. Smoking it absolutely drives me nuts, no disrespect intended.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Bear, when are they going to be up on the site?

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Thursday 11/12. I think we are opening with a dozen.



WWhermit said:


> Hey Bear, when are they going to be up on the site?
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the post, I'll be keeping an eye on them :biggrin:


----------



## Fritzchen (Nov 18, 2009)

Greetings to the Forum,

One of the aforementioned new-era Ashtons purchased from SmokingPipes arrived at my doorstep this afternoon courtesy of UPS. It is a Sovereign Straight Billiard XXX with a silver band.
<O
I was so impressed by this pipe that after examining it and enjoying it, I decided to check if there were any other first impressions online with which to compare my thoughts. That led me to this forum and this thread. No other opinions have been tendered, and although it is not my practice to ever write online reviews I consider it worthwhile to speak up in this case. After all, we are dealing with the passing along of a rich tradition as well as the basis and future of a gentleman's business. People are bound to be curious.
<O
Although I often considered adding an Ashton to my rotation over the last several years, I never actually did so for reasons that are no longer important to discuss. However, upon seeing this Billiard online, it seemed time to take the leap of faith. This leap has been richly rewarded indeed.
<O
After opening the package, I placed it for reference amongst a 1967 Dunhill LB Bruyere, and a pair of 2001 Dunhill 5103's: one Bruyere and one Chestnut. There can be no doubt that Mr. Craig has mastered the English form. It is spot on. In fact, it more resembles the classic 1967 LB with its more rounded-up-from-the-bottom, stubbier and less tapered stem. May Mr. Craig never waver from continuing forth with the traditional English shapes! As it is, the world is awash in myriad garish free-hands.
<O
Fit and finish are superb, and for the most part on par with the Dunhills. Overall the geometry is 'true and even.' The finish on the briar is flawless. The rim is smoothly finished with no trace of saw, sanding marks or any other blemishes. The narrow, tasteful silver band fits evenly. The stem fits snugly against the shank with no gaps. There are only the faintest traces of file marks on one side of the stem, which in order to see one would require perfect lighting and a healthy amount of my OCD just looking for trouble. I am certain that, in time, they will likely disappear completely.
<O
Most importantly the drill seems exceptional, allowing smooth entry even to a thicker extra-absorbent pipe cleaner from mouthpiece to bowl. The first bowl of tobacco (Stonehaven, mixed with a small amount of shake from the bottom of a completed tin of Solani Aged Burley Flake) was not disturbed by any alarming sounds from within, or by any unexpected or rude tastes. The mechanics seem spot on, and the briar and its preparation are obviously what one would expect.
<O
Once a proper cake has formed, I am confident that it will truly begin to sing: it is certainly on key so far. Will it ever reach the sweetness of the 1967 LB? That's not really a fair question at this point, but the Good Lord willing and the creek don't rise, I look forward to finding out over the next 42 years. In any event, with pipes of this quality any differences are likely so subtle as to be mostly subjective.

The most important point to be made is that a Master of the Art has seemingly passed on his knowledge to someone who was listening and who possesses the vision and skill to carry on. Congratulations to Mr. Craig, and may he experience continued success.
<O

The above is just my experience and opinion. Your mileage may vary; but I seriously doubt anyone would be disappointed with a fine briar such as this.
<O

Best Regards,
Fritzchen<O


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

GREAT review Steve! It sound like a fantastic pipe, one that I could only hope to acquire someday. 

Great choice for your first smoke too!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Great review. The pipe sounds fantastic.


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Kudos on the excellent review Steve! When I saw the shape and grain on the Sovereign that you now own, I think I did some permanent molar damage when my jaw hit the floor. Based on actual smoking experience reviews, such as this, and what I have seen "close up and personal", I don't think the Ashton legend and legacy could have been placed in finer hands.

Best



Fritzchen said:


> Greetings to the Forum,
> 
> One of the aforementioned new-era Ashtons purchased from SmokingPipes arrived at my doorstep this afternoon courtesy of UPS. It is a Sovereign Straight Billiard XXX with a silver band.
> <O
> ...


----------



## Fritzchen (Nov 18, 2009)

Good Day,

Thank you all for the feedback. The real kudos go to the new keeper of the Ashton legacy who created the Sovereign that inspired it.

Bear, you are correct about the grain. When writing the review I was so focused on form, fit and functionality, that I forgot to mention the impressive grain. Hopefully Mr. Craig will be able to continue procuring such fine briar.

I saved the page for this pipe from your SmokingPipes website at the time I purchased it, and will attempt to attach it to this response so that people can see the beauty we are talking about here. Let's see if it actually attaches - I have never tried this before! I hope you folks at SmokingPipes don't mind me using the picture here. If so, _mea culpa:_ and I will try to find a way to remove it.

Thanks also to Bear and his colleagues at SmokingPipes for their consistent, quality service for online purchases.

With Best Regards,
Steve


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, simply gorgeous!


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

You are certainly welcome, and feel free to grab away (hell, I steal all of my descriptions from Sylvia Plath and Dennis Miller) 


Fritzchen said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Thank you all for the feedback. The real kudos go to the new keeper of the Ashton legacy who created the Sovereign that inspired it.
> 
> ...


----------

